# Songs that make you cry or sad...



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

I seem to have a pathological need to listen to some songs that used to mean something to us or that get me in the mood for a good cry (although they don't always have the desired effect) 
It seems to be the emotional equivalent of picking a scab till it bleeds!!

Anyone else doing this? and what songs are a killer for you?
I'm listening to;
Adele - Someone like you
The Cure - Lovesong
Duran Duran - Ordinary World

Scab picked & having the desired effect (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been obsessed with 

Gotye- Somebody That I used to know

Sometimes it makes me want to cry. Sometimes it just makes me close my eyes and feel like somebody gets it.

Also on my sad "Divorce" playlist
Gavin Degraw - Not Over You
Jason Mraz - I won't give up

I have a happy divorce playlist too but that isn't what you asked about : )


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Phil Collins...Against All Odds.

Urggghhhhh!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Mad World - Gary Jules
Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley
Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> Mad World - Gary Jules
> Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley
> Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


Love Jeff Buckley's version of Hallelujah. kd lang's is killer, too.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Broken Road - Rascall Flatts
One more Day - Diamond Rio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have only cried once at a song and it was during the first week he left - Marvin Gaye/Tammi Terrell version of Ain't No Mountain High Enough

but I've heard it since and was fine 

another potential trigger was Bobby Womack - How Could You Break My Heart

but was fine with that too...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

God is in the Roses from Rosanne Cash's album Black Cadillac, a tribute to her Dad and June Carter Cash:

Rosanne Cash - God is in the Roses - YouTube


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

OldGirl said:


> Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


Last episode, S3 of the West Wing, CJ's lovely secret service hottie boyfriend gets shot dead and they play this over her being told and getting upset. And it makes me sob like a b*tch every time!


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't make you love me if you don't

Remind me....Brad Paisley/Carrie Underwood


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Love Jeff Buckley's version of Hallelujah. kd lang's is killer, too.


I'll look for that; kd lang is great


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


Wow--love that one! Eva Cassidy's version, too.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I had some that would make me cry, like Breakeven by the Script, Time for me to fly - REO, Adele - Someone like you.... But I often turn them now and just avoid. I want songs that empower me, happy go lucky, Sexy get it on, or NPR/IPR. LOL


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Two kleenex later after searching for the best video link for the following three songs all by Missy Higgins _(will make individual posts - in order by tear volume)_:

*"Forgive Me"*

Oh my son look at what I've done
But I am learning still, learning still
Know that I am learning still

And oh my wife you are my life
And I am burning still, burning still
Know that I am burning for you still

And all, all, all of my light is for you
And home, home's anywhere you are too
So take this one fallen man on his knees
Saying please forgive me

Oh my God how you make it hard
Not to pick the apple, pick the apple
And Lord I long to give it back

And I was on shakey land
Lost and unsure I opened my hand
And she held it like sinking sand

And all, all, all of my light is for you
And home, home's anywhere you are too
So take this one fallen man on his knees
Saying please...

All, all, all of my light is for you
And home, home's anywhere you are too
So take this one fallen man on his knees
Saying please forgive me, forgive me, forgive me

Missy Higgins Forgive me - YouTube


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Where I Stood"*

I don't know what I've done
Or if I like what I've begun
But something told me to run
And honey you know me it's all or none

There were sounds in my head
LIttle voices whispering
That I should go and this should end
Oh and I found myself listening

'Cos I dont know who I am, who I am without you
All I know is that I should
And I don't know if I could stand another hand upon you
All I know is that I should
'Cos she will love you more than I could
She who dares to stand where I stood

See I thought love was black and white
That it was wrong or it was right
But you ain't leaving without a fight
And I think I am just as torn inside

'Cos I dont know who I am, who I am without you
All I know is that I should
And I don't know if I could stand another hand upon you
All I know is that I should
'Cos she will love you more than I could
She who dares to stand where I stood

And I won't be far from where you are if ever you should call
You meant more to me than anyone I ever loved at all
But you taught me how to trust myself and so I say to you
This is what I have to do

'Cos I dont know who I am, who I am without you
All I know is that I should
And I don't know if I could stand another hand upon you
All I know is that I should
'Cos she will love you more than I could
She who dares to stand where I stood
Oh, she who dares to stand where I stood

Missy Higgins Where I stood US Version - YouTube


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

*"Ten Days"*

So we've put an end to it this time. 
I'm no longer yours and you're no longer mine. 
You said this hill looks far too steep 
If I'm not even sure it's me you wanna keep. 
And it's been ten days without you in my reach, 
And the only time I've touched you is in my sleep. 

But time has changed nothing at all - 
You're still the only one that feels like home. 
I've tried cutting the ropes and 
I let you go but you're still the only one 
That feels like home. 

You won't talk me into it next time, 
If I'm going away your hearts coming too. 
'Cos I miss your hands I miss your face. 
When I get back let's disappear without a trace. 

'Cos it's been ten days without you in my reach, 
And the only time I've touched you is in my sleep. 

But time has changed nothing at all - 
You're still the only one that feels like home. 
I've tried cutting the ropes, 
Tried letting go but you're still the only one 
That feels like home. 

So tell me, did you really think... 
Oh tell me, did you really think 
I had gone when you couldn't see me anymore? 
When you couldn't... 

'Cos baby time has changed nothing at all - 
You're still the only one that feels like home. 
And I've tried cutting the ropes, 
I let you go but you're still the only one 
That feels like home, yeah, 
You're still the only one that feels like home, 
You're still the only one I've gotta love. 
Oh yeah...

Missy Higgins - Ten Days (Video) - YouTube


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i started bawling when i heard Simple Song by The Shins:

I know that things can really get rough,
When you go it alone.
Don't go thinking you gotta be tough,
And play like a stone.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

When my ex was leaving and before dday #2 when I was hoping to R, I was in survival mode going crazy around the house working my butt off, and I was bawling to all the Backstreet Boys songs in their repertoire, like "quit playing games with my heart" etc. It was F'n pathetic.

Cool song I hadn't heard in a long time on clock radio this morning, Springsteen:

Hey little girl is your daddy home?
Did he go away and leave you all alone?
I got a bad desire
I'm on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you?
Can he do to you the things that I do?
I can take you higher
I'm on fire

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife, baby, edgy and dull
and cut a six-inch valley through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
and a freight train running through the middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I'm on fire


----------



## nnoodle (Jul 10, 2011)

On a good, hopeful day: Jason Mraz - I won't give up

Most days: Gotye- Someone that I used to know.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Lon said:


> When my ex was leaving and before dday #2 when I was hoping to R, I was in survival mode going crazy around the house working my butt off, and I was bawling to all the Backstreet Boys songs in their repertoire, like "quit playing games with my heart" etc. It was F'n pathetic.
> 
> Cool song I hadn't heard in a long time on clock radio this morning, Springsteen:
> 
> ...


I always found this one more sexy than sad. Well ok, a dull knife cutting through your soul and a freight train running through your head is kinda sad, but the desperation in the song is sexy


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

jenny123 said:


> I can't make you love me if you don't


That song would break me down every time I heard it -- and STBXH and I weren't even married yet. I never thought of myself as psychic, but maybe I was? 

Ironic thing is: I heard this playing in a store the week before 'the speech' and it was the first time it DIDN'T make me cry. I thought "Wow! That's really cool! I must have dealt with whatever fear that was linked to." 

Then, *WHAM!* 

Another one that gets me is Broken Arrow by Robbie Robertson (NOT the Rod Stewart version):

Who else is gonna bring you a broken arrow
Who else is gonna bring you a bottle of rain
There he goes moving across the water
There he goes turning my whole world around

When we were not dating very long, STBXH sat out on his roof in the rain to fill a little bottle. Then he gave it to me. The water has long since evaporated, but I still have the bottle, even now.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

sd212 said:


> I have been obsessed with
> 
> Gotye- Somebody That I used to know
> 
> Sometimes it makes me want to cry. Sometimes it just makes me close my eyes and feel like somebody gets it.


Amen to that. This is the one song that really gets me now.

Not a song, but the other thing that kills me every time it's on is this commercial. Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link, but I'll do it. Please let me know if I need to take it off.

Baby Driver - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

sd212 said:


> I have been obsessed with
> 
> Gotye- Somebody That I used to know
> 
> Sometimes it makes me want to cry. Sometimes it just makes me close my eyes and feel like somebody gets it.


I found a remix of this that I also downloaded to my computer. It's more danceable, and it omits some of the lyrics. It has both of Gotye's verses, but not the chorus, then it repeats the first two Kimbra lines, like, 4 times. 
Really gives it a different feel. Makes it feel much more like he was negative and self-piteous about the relationship and was so hung up on his own feelings and waiting for the relationship to end but didn't do anything to prevent it (STBXH).
Then Kimbra answers with her two lines, sort of telling him to get over himself and his self-pity because he's been making her life hell. (Gee, guess who that would be, LOL?)

I love when remixes or different arrangements can give a song a totally different feel.

Another one I just re-discovered when I listed to the CD was the song Plenty by Sarah McLachlan.

I looked into your eyes
they told me plenty
I already knew

you never felt a thing
so soon forgotten 
all that you do

in more than words I
tried to tell you
the more I tried I failed

I would not let myself believe
that you might stray
and I would stand by you
no matter what they'd say, 
I would have thought I'd be with you
until my dying day
until my dying day

I used to think my life
was often empty
a lonely space to fill

you hurt me more than
I ever would have imagined
you made my world stand still

and in that stillness
there was a freedom
I never felt before

I would not let myself believe
that you might stray
and I would stand by you
no matter what they'd say, 
I would have thought I'd be with you
until my dying day
until my dying day

I love how the verse ends with her feeling the freedom that grows out of the stillness.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> I always found this one more sexy than sad. Well ok, a dull knife cutting through your soul and a freight train running through your head is kinda sad, but the desperation in the song is sexy


yes I agree... after waking up to it, I was wide awake and almost feeling that desparation... it was very "sexy" I guess is the word, and it was going through my head all day. Was the opposite kind of feeling from when I was listening to BSB a year ago.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Lon said:


> When my ex was leaving and before dday #2 when I was hoping to R, I was in survival mode going crazy around the house working my butt off, and I was bawling to all the Backstreet Boys songs in their repertoire, like "quit playing games with my heart" etc. It was F'n pathetic.


I don't know, Lon. I think it takes someone pretty secure in his manhood to admit he was even listening to BSB. I'm impressed.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Broken Vow by Josh Groban

Heard it the other day while driving the car when it just inexplicably came on the radio. It was a lot like being punched in the gut, making me feel helpless and so empty.

When that song first aired just few years hence, I never really listened to the words all that closely. But for some strange reason, I heard them all too clearly this time and they just really got to me!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> Broken Vow by Josh Groban


wow, just listened to that on youtube, would have literally killed me back then, glad I was listening to fluffy stuff like BSB.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Dimming of the Day" by Richard Thompson. Saddest song I've ever heard. Alison Krauss covered it on the last Union Station album. I can't make it through that song whole.

TS5- Alison Krauss - Dimming of the day - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

Never going to leave this bed - Maroon 5 (wishful thinking)

Don't you remember - Adele (live version is the best at tearing me up)

Make you feel my love - Adele (lets just face it... anything by Adele, which is especially odd because I could never related to her before my husbands affair)

Easy- Rascal Flatts and Natasha Bedingfield 

Us against the World - Coldplay

Are we there yet - Ingrid Michaelson

Stay - Miley Cyrus

And my personal Achilles heel...

Poison & Wine - The Civil Wars

I am clearly a sucker for punishment


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pink - Who Knew


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Dan Hill - Sometimes when we touch

You ask me if I love you
And I choke on my reply
I'd rather hurt you honestly
Than mislead you with a lie
And who am I to judge you
On what you say or do?
I'm only just beginning to see the real you

And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes and hide
I wanna hold you til I die
Til we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides

Romance and all its strategy
Leaves me battling with my pride
But through the insecurity
Some tenderness survives
I'm just another writer
Still trapped within my truth
A hesitant prize fighter
Still trapped within my youth

And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes and hide
I wanna hold you til I die
Til we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides

At times I'd like to break you
And drive you to your knees
At times I'd like to break through
And hold you endlessly

At times I understand you
And I know how hard you've tried
I've watched while love commands you
And I've watched love pass you by

At times I think we're drifters
Still searching for a friend
A brother or a sister
But then the passion flares again

One of the best love songs EVER!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

REO-heard it from a friend
Eagles-cheating eyes


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I am trying to stay away from songs that make me sad. I did have a few songs that triggered me in the first two months (Reo - Time for me to fly- personal meanings) but if it is going to bring me down I generally change it. There have been a few that come on when the kids and I are dancing around in the living room and I let them play while we dance. But if I feel myself going down I stop listening or try to change it so I don't go down that path... Daughtry "Life after you" Dang this list could go on... Love the Script now. Someday ... Nickelback.. On and on... 

I listen to a lot of woman empowerment songs(e.g Kelly Clarkson Stronger (which is on right now), NPR, or F*k you songs lately I guess. If I go down, it's so hard to get back up and I don't like that at all!! BTW I am in the F U mood! I screwed up today and am kickin' myself...


----------



## still_think_of_her (Mar 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Broken Road - Rascall Flatts
> One more Day - Diamond Rio
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me too
:iagree:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Brighter than Sunshine -- Aqualung. Beautiful. What love should be.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

La Fleur que tu mavais jetee - Luciano Pavarotti

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams

Depending on the mood I'm in


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Death Cab for Cuties "Your New Twin Sized Bed"


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

jpr said:


> Death Cab for Cuties "Your New Twin Sized Bed"


And their "I'll Follow You Into the Dark"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Heard this one today... didn't make me sad, actually made me feel a little better:

Kelly Clarkson - Stronger

KELLY CLARKSON LYRICS - What Doesn't Kill You (Stronger)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Three Others:

*Live Like You Were Dying* by Tim McGraw

*American Trilogy* by Mickey Newbury

*Remember When* by Alan Jackson


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Photographs and Memories by Jim Croce...


Photographs and memories
Christmas cards you sent to me
All that I have are these
To remember you

Memories that come at night
Take me to another time
Back to a happier day
When I called you mine

*But we sure had a good time
When we started way back when
Morning walks and bedroom talks
Oh, how I loved you then
*

*Summer skies and lullabies
Nights we couldn't say goodbye
And of all of the things that we knew
Not a dream survived*

Photographs and memories
All the love you gave to me
Somehow it just can't be true
That's all I've left of you

But we sure had a good time
When we started way back when
Morning walks and bedroom talks
Oh, how I loved you then


----------



## ibelieve (Apr 28, 2012)

You're not Sorry, Haunted-Taylor Swift
Beyonce-Start Over
A Little Bit Stronger-Sara Evans
Goyte-Somebody that I used to know

Trying to stay away from the music b/c its comforting but heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

i only have one left, which is much better than the last 6 months when i could only listen to talk radio or classical music, its Beautiful by bruno mars, it was the ringtone stbxh used for the OW, nice right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> i only have one left, which is much better than the last 6 months when i could only listen to talk radio or classical music, its Beautiful by bruno mars, it was the ringtone stbxh used for the OW, nice right
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, unsure, what a POS thing to do! I'm sorry.


----------



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

When I first found out about STBXH's affair, I made a playlist called 'Sadsies'...lol. They always made me cry...
Again - Janet Jackson
All Cried Out - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam
Far Away - Nickelback
Right Here - Staind
Fix You - Cold Play
I'm Moving On - Rascall Flatts
Just a Dream - Nelly
One Last Cry - Bryan McKnight
Somewhere Only We know - Keane
Still Holdin On - Clint Black
Tonight I want to cry - Keith Urban
A Bad Goodbye - Clint Black
You Were Mine - Dixie Chicks
Who Knew - Pink
You Don't Even Know Who I Am - Patty Loveless
You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban
Sometimes You can't make it on your own - U2

Funny (or sad) thing...Keith Urban's daughter goes to my kids' preschool and I actually burst into tears one day at pick up when he came to get his daughter. Luckily I was still in my car! On another note, these songs don't make me cry anymore - in fact, when I hear them and am kind of like 'wow, I was really messed up - glad I am past that!'. Once I got past the sad phase and moved onto the anger - I made of list of songs that made me feel stronger, empowered.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Cure - Pictures of you
"If only I'd thought of the right words
I could have held on to your heart"

Jeff Buckley - Last goodbye
"This is our last embrace 
Must I dream and always see your face 
Why can't we overcome this wall 
Well, maybe it's just because i didn't know you at all 

Kiss me, please kiss me 
But kiss me out of desire, babe, and not consolation"


----------



## stupidGuy (Jul 13, 2012)

cold play (in general)
pink floyd (wish you where here, we used to listen to that song together..)


----------



## Guth (Oct 23, 2015)

Carole King - It's Too Late
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZScn9gWvjrQ


----------



## Alpinglow (Nov 12, 2015)

On the Beach in Hawaii by Ziggy Marley. If you haven't heard it, listen. Saddest song ever....for many reasons.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Roy Orbison: It's Over, Crying

George Jones: He Stopped Loving Her Today

Gilbert O'Sullivan: Alone Again (Naturally)

Bread: Everything I Own

David Gates: Find Me

Roger Miller: Husbands And Wives, Little Green Apples

Elvis Presley: My Boy, Don't Cry Daddy

Kenny Rogers: Lucille

Glen Campbell: Honey Come Back

Toni Braxton: Unbreak My Heart

Bee Gees: To Love Somebody

Chicago: If You Leave Me Now

Nilsson: Without You

Charlie Rich: Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast

Tom Jones: I Who Have Nothing, I'll Never Fall In Love Again

Tammy Wynette: D-I-V-O-R-C-E


and many many others


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton

It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."

We go to a party and everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."

I feel wonderful because I see
The love light in your eyes.
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.

It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."


----------

